
A Green New Deal Is Already Happening - 8bitsrule
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/gregormacdonald/a-green-new-deal-is-already-happening
======
masonic
BFN once again buries the lede to push a false narrative.

The average _bill_ decrease was despite increased _consumption_ across the
board from 2017 to 2018, as is plain in the page they link to
([https://www.eia.gov/electricity/monthly/update/](https://www.eia.gov/electricity/monthly/update/)):

Total net electricity generation (thousand MWh) UP 3.7%

Residential retail price (cents/kwh) UP 0.1%

Retail sales (thousand MWh) UP .8%

Heating degree-days UP 22.5%

Natural gas price ($/mmBtu) UP 39.7%

Coal consumption UP 1.4%

Natural gas consumption (Mcf) UP 12.9%

Nuclear net generation (thousand MWh) DOWN -4.0%

This is how BFN defines a "greener" America?

------
abraae
Man it's great to read good news articles about climate change.

